# Selecting a good *manual* push reel



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I need to pick up a manual push reel to scalp my yard early next spring after green up. My yard sorely needs to be leveled. I can only bring it down to about 2.25" without scalping a few high spots using the rotary, and when I say scalp I mean badly enough that spot is probably going to die.

I have Centipede, and plan to scalp it to 1", and will most likely maintain anywhere from 1.5 to 2" HOC after it recovers from leveling.

So, I hope to select a push reel that will be capable of taking my centipede down from 2.25" to 1" initially. If it takes multiple passes so be it.

So what I want is one that maybe has plenty of weight to it. Do I need 5 blades? 7? More?

It only needs to cut down to 1", but it seems like some don't cut that low. I have no need for even lower than 1", but I do need to go at least that low.

Some of the fiskars units advertise some sort of drive assistance. I guess it has gearing involved that makes it easier to push. Is this effective? Gimmick? Problematic?

I also want a bagger. Either a reel mower that comes with a bagger, or accepts some sort of universal bagger that I can add to it.

If the lawn winds up being perfectly level, I may go back to o mowing exclusively with the rotary zero turn, but for the sake of choosing the right reel, there is a possibility I may find I just like the cut much better with the reel, and I may continue pushing just the area directly in front of my house with it. That is why I want to consider one that may have some sort of engineering involved that makes it easier to push. This may or may not be a "use it once a year" tool for me.

I may also find that the lawn is still not level enough after the first level to mow at 2" with the rotary. If that's the case, there's a strong chance I will go to pushing at least the front with the reel.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a Fiskars that is chain driven. I used it to cut Bermuda at 1.65ish". It was pretty difficult to do just my 3k sq ft front. It actually led to me buying a powered reel mower.

Are you planning on doing your entire third of an acre?

I don't know much about centipede but it's going to be VERY difficult to cut that much grass off if the grass is thick.

As for a bagger, I doubt you'll find one that will work for your situation. Most of them only hold a little bit of clippings when doing a normal cut. Removing 1.25" of grass you'll probably have to empty the bag every few feet.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I'll do the entire third for the scalp. After that if I continue to use it I'll just use it directly in front of my house. Something like 80x50



I still want one that has a bagger, in case I continue using it after the level.


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

I cut my 5k sq ft lawn with the Scott's 20" reel.

I haven't used any other manual reels but have no issues with it except some washboarding if I go too long between cuts.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

This manual reel mower will go down to 1" and comes with a bagger and sharpening kit. For as much lawn as you have a 20" reel may be more ideal and save you some time, but that's an all-in-one package that'll get the job done. The 20" does not come with that package. As for 5- or 7-blade, since centipede doesn't enjoy being cut low, a 5-blade will be fine as long as you keep the HOC over 1". That height will stress it out depending on the cultivar, but that's the minimum I'd go. For scalping purposes it'll recover, just don't do it on a hot day.

I just picked up this reel mower. Will get down to 1/2" HOC and up to 2.75". The height adjustment isn't as easy though on this one. You can also pickup the bagger and sharpening kit for this one. I have no real reason for going with this one over the Earthwise packag other then the fact that I may at some point have a project plot that I'll want to go sub 1".


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

With that said, even while I'm scalping, leveling and top dressing, should I refrain from cutting it quite that low? I've just been assuming that I need to get it as low as possible for the best leveling job possible.

I'm hoping to set my HOC at 1.5". If it still winds up not being level enough and 2" looks best that will work too.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

The more I look, the more I'm noticing that some have "rollers" of sorts behind the reel. Mounted on the side that would be the already cut side.

What purpose do those serve?


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

mwemaxxowner said:


> The more I look, the more I'm noticing that some have "rollers" of sorts behind the reel. Mounted on the side that would be the already cut side.
> 
> What purpose do those serve?


The roller acts as a light striper. It also helps pick the grass back up when moving the mower backwards if you need to run over it again quickly. The main function though is height of the reel. With most reel mowers there are two modes of adjusting height and the roller will be the more broad adjustment, with the more specific, fine-tuned adjustments being done on the actual chassis. The reel mowers with trailing wheels are for quicker and easier height adjustments on the backend.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

So, ultimately, for me it doesn't matter much as long as the height adjustments are in the range I need and increments I can live with.

I'm also realizing that there are non-contact and contact reel mowers.

I understand what that means, and I get that non contact might be a little easier to push, but is either "better" or "worse"?

Do contact mowers cut better? I understand also (I think) that non contact will stay sharper longer. I accept that trade off if there are benefits such as a better cut (and maybe not missing a taller piece or weed?)


----------



## monkeygrass (Jul 30, 2017)

I like the _Mascot Silent Cut 18 Deluxe Reel Mower_.

https://www.reelmowersetc.com/product/45-01931.html


----------



## dunc (Jan 6, 2019)

I have a Scott's 20 inch reel that is washboarding badly on a 1 inch KBG lawn. I don't mind a manual reel so I am curious if a Mascot would be noticably better?


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

monkeygrass said:


> I like the _Mascot Silent Cut 18 Deluxe Reel Mower_.
> 
> https://www.reelmowersetc.com/product/45-01931.html


That looks nice.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

mwemaxxowner said:


> So, ultimately, for me it doesn't matter much as long as the height adjustments are in the range I need and increments I can live with.
> 
> I'm also realizing that there are non-contact and contact reel mowers.
> 
> ...


A contact mower will cut more cleanly, the trade-off is that the blades will need to be sharpened more frequently. For you that may be backlapping twice a season. Well worth it for the cut quality.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

That's what I thought. Since it most likely won't be mu primary mower, I'm fully willing to accept that trade off.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Maybe I'm not asking the right questions.

Since centipede isn't crazy about being cut low, and I will have such a big difference in cut height, how much more difficult would it make getting a successful leveling job if I scalped to only 1.5"?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

mwemaxxowner said:


> Maybe I'm not asking the right questions.
> 
> Since centipede isn't crazy about being cut low, and I will have such a big difference in cut height, how much more difficult would it make getting a successful leveling job if I scalped to only 1.5"?


I don't think you're going to be happy with ANY manual reels. For what you want to do, I'd be looking for a cheap, used, homeowner reel. McLane, Tru-Cut, Cal-Trimmer, etc. They will easily do what you ask, have larger capacity collection bins, and you might even end up mowing full-time with it, which your Centipede will love. With a mower like that, you could scalp the lawn at .500" or lower, have an excellent surface for leveling, and mow at 1.5"-2" with no chance of scalping.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

That would be fine, if there wasn't already a Kubota 48" zero turn here. I mean, if I found something DIRT cheap, maybe.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

mwemaxxowner said:


> That would be fine, if there wasn't already a Kubota 48" zero turn here. I mean, if I found something DIRT cheap, maybe.


It's not unusual to find one for well under $500. It's not going to be a 1-2 year old unit, but running/cutting examples for that price point are not rare.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I've been leisurely browsing powered reel mowers, and ran across this this morning 😅.


----------



## Steve97tj (Sep 14, 2020)

I saw those on Craigslist the other day and tripped out.

I just scored a craftsman (mclane) 20" reel mower off Facebook around the Gvl area for $200. There were a couple on there I was looking at all about similar price. Maybe look there if you haven't. Also I've noticed around Athens/greater ATL area Craigslist there always seems to be several for sale.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

That's about what I'm hoping to pay. I've seen some ads lately that make it seem like I might be able to do it in the $200-$350 range. The smaller the better, as part of my hesitation for a powered reel is not having anywhere to put it.


----------

